# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe Giảng 106 Yên Phụ - Cafe Giang

## hangnt

Món này cả Hà Nội hình như chỉ có cafe Giảng là độc quyền. Vị trứng béo, ngậy thơm quyện với vị đăng đắng của cafe rất tuyệt.

Cafe Giảng vốn ở đầu Hàng Gai, nổi tiếng khắp Hà Nội lâu năm, nhưng giờ bán nhà, nên các thế hệ sau phân tán thành hai Giảng, một ở 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân, một ở 106 Yên Phụ. Quán ở Nguyễn Hữu Huân hơi khó tìm, nhưng cứ định vị là phía trên Xôi Yến một chút và chênh chếch cafe Lâm là thấy ngay. Gửi xe ngoài đường, đi vào một ngõ sâu hun hút, đến một cái giếng trời bừng sáng.

Ngoài đường ồn ã là thế mà vào trong quán yên tĩnh lạ thường. Quán làm gợi nhớ về một thời bao cấp, những chiếc mặt bàn được ghép từ đá trắng 10x10, bát sứ Hải Dương và cốc cũng cũ kỹ như vậy. Ở đây có một tuyệt chiêu là cafe trứng. Nằn nèo mãi mà chị chủ chẳng tiết lộ bí quyết làm thế nào để cốc cafe bông, thơm và xốp đến như vậy. Nhưng có điều chắc chắn cái chất xốp mềm thơm tho đó từ lòng đỏ trứng gà đánh lên. Không hề có một chút mùi tanh nào của trứng, dù là uống đá.



Cacao đánh trứng.
Nếu ai không uống quen cafe có thể uống trứng đánh cacao, trông sành điệu chẳng khác gì capuccino nhưng thơm ngon và giá thì bèo hơn nhiều, 10.000 đồng một cốc. Thêm chút hạt dưa tí tách, thấy chiều giữa lòng phố cổ thật yên bình, dịu dàng

Những quán café cũ nằm len lỏi trong những dãy phố cổ, quán café vỉa hè thật nhỏ nhưng không kém phần lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng và trầm lắng. Và café Giảng là một trong số những quán café đã góp phần tạo thêm nét đẹp cho văn hóa café Hà nội.

Hà nội thật đẹp, không những đẹp trong không gian cổ kính mà còn rất đẹp qua nhiều nét văn hóa riêng, độc đáo. Một trong những nét số đó là văn hóa café Hà nội, Đó là "di sản" về một nền văn hóa rất đỗi thú vị và cũng hết sức bình dân được cô đọng lại từ thời Pháp thuộc cho đến nay.

Nằm ngay tại số 7 Hàng Gai, nhìn thẳng sang Hàng Đào, café Giảng là một trong 4 quán nổi tiếng của Hà nội xưa là Nhân – Nhĩ – Dĩ – Giảng. Café Giảng vẫn rất độc đáo, giản dị và mang vẻ cổ kính xưa với không gian nhỏ, bàn ghế nhỏ và cốc nhỏ. Café tại đây thì khỏi chê, món café trứng sữa nổi tiếng sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác rất tuyệt về café cổ. Sự hòa quyện giữa cái béo của trứng và sữa, mùi thơm của café tạo cho bạn cảm giác thật thú vị mà không tìm thấy ở bất cứ quán café nào khác.

Cái cảm giác vừa nhâm nhi ly café vừa ngắm con phố cổ cũng là những cảm xúc tuyệt lắm chứ. Đến đây bạn sẽ cảm nhận cái nhẹ nhàng, cổ xưa của Hà nội, quên đi cái ồn ào, náo nhiệt của thành phố.

Cafe Giảng 1946: 


Địa chỉ: Số 106 Yên Phụ - Quận Ba Đình

Giá cả: cafe, cacao trứng 15k

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Cafe Giảng (106 Yên Phụ)*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## tamtre

nhìn cái ảnh trên thật cổ

----------

